# 2004 the year in pictures.



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

Since it's dark now and it's the last day of the year. And I don't night hunt. I think this is all for the year. I'm looking forward to more in 2005!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice pics Yellerdog,

I'm in Eaton Co. and have alot of coyotes. Care to stop by and show me the ropes?

Big T


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice work Yeller! What did you shoot that grey with? Is that a homemade howler around your neck? What area of the state are you in?

uptracker


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Great pics. I hope to try to learn this game. Perhaps I can pick your brain during my mistakes  

Can I aks what the gun shown is? I am looking for a coyote gun to add to the arsenal. Any recommendations if you were buying today?

Thanks.

DAn


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Congratulations!!!

Thank GOD for coyote hunters. You are doing a great service harvesting this surplus of coyotes we have here in Michigan. If you don't harvest them, then Mother Nature sure will and the mange isn't a nice way to go in anyones book. So as strange as it might sound I believe the remaining healthy coyotes are thank you also.

Keep after them and Good Luck.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Nice Pictures Yeller, Some of them coyotes look familiar.  .

I'm sure Yellerdog will find his way back here soon as he is busy in his Tool and Die Shop. In the mean time I can answer some of the questions

Yellers gun is a Ruger mark II standard in 243 with 24 in. barrel. He has been shooting a very light silertip bullet and it leaves alot of pelt damage. He normally uses a slightly heavier bullet for hides. 

The cow horn howler around his neck is a custom made howler from Rich Cronk In AZ. These are very nice calls. I have one also.

Because of the ease of this howler and the hit and miss sounds of production grade calls. Yellerdog started diving into The custom call manufacturing a while back. He has both Howlers and open reed distress call that are available for purchase. He is currently working on a hand held call to reproduce a feral house cat distress. This last Monday when we hunted the call sounded pretty sweet. Yellerdog also has a web page under construction. I sure he will post a link later if anyone is interested

Yellerdog's Shop is Located in Clinton MI. and Lives in Tipton.

We are both using his calls but still mixing in some others for different sounds.

Skinner 2


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

those are awesome pics!!!! how many have you guys got total??? do you guys ever try and catch them on game cameras?? and how much for your calls yellerdog?


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

Well said Skinner 2,
Your right I have been to busy to reply back. In fact I just got back to work now. 7:45pm on new years! Had to take a break to pick up the kids new bows for 4H archery. I gotta deliver this job Monday though, so back to work I go. Thanks for saving me some typing!
I'll check back in when I can and answer any other questions anyone has.
Thanks for the kind words and I'm glad you all enjoyed the pictures.
Lee Smith


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Here are some of the coyotes I've taken. Some of these were a team effort. Just that Yellerdog and I had nobody to take the photos so we had to take turns. 

The last one I posted is a duplicate of one Yellerdog has. I put the photo in to really show the odd color, light blond or yellow.

Yellerdog sure has some nice places to hunt and works his calls well. Some of the coyotes I posted are from Monroe county and Barry county.

Skinner 2


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

One Eye
, A good calling rifle is a sporter model in a varmint caliber. any of the following .17 Remington, 222, 223, 204 Ruger, 22-250. There are also a few more but these are the better known. I currently use a .223. the 22-250 and up 220 swift 243, 6mm can do some distructive hide damage. Keep this in mide if you are going to sell. Yellerdog and I both are looking for a second calling gun. Right now the .204 is leading but I am not able to find the gun I want. 

Phens,
No we never tried to video any of the hunts. I have a camera but the battery is not any good. Got some nice footage of walleyes. salmon, deer and turkeys including some nice deer kills. Yellerdog has been in contact with a guy from AZ who is in the process of making a how to call coyotes in the east video. He was suppose to fly out at Holloween and tape us but his real job ran into trouble and he had to cancel. He talked about filming in January but Yellerdog is backed up with work so we may not be able to make it. 

Skinner 2


----------



## DanMichTrapper (Feb 24, 2003)

Skinner 2 , what loads and bullets are you using ? I am looking to sell skins so minimal damage is desired . Also I dont reload so what should I buy for shells .


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Dan I handload with Hornady 40 grain V-maxes. Before I handloaded I shot Hornady Varmint express in 40 grain V-max. This loaded ammo pushes the bullet @3700 fps. The 40 grain goes in and stays in, Just keep it off the leg.

I would get a box of the Hornady, sight-in and see if the gun likes it. My Tikka shot them around .75 for five shots. My handloads go .419 for five shots at 100 yards off bags.

Skinner 2


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Wow, Looks like you had a good year. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

There a a few in there that dont look like coyotes, the pic w/ 2 on the sand, then skip one, and the two singles below it. Are those some sort of Jackle, or wild dog? Where were they taken?


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Mallardtone-man,
All coyotes the "funny looking" one were shot in the summertime. They do not have the warm under-fur as the winter shot coyotes do. Also a couple were young of year so the have not filled out yet. Yellerdog got them off a sheep farm that was having problems.

Skinner 2


----------



## semihunter (Jan 5, 2005)

hey im from lenewee county and could use some help


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

phensway,
I'm not sure what the policy is on this board about selling my calls, so I'm not going to talk to much about them just yet. You can send me an email and I'd be happy to give you any information you want. I'll have to check into the advertising aspect. I make a limited number of custom calls so advertising isn't a big issue right now anyway.

semihunter,
Send me an email and I'll see if I can help you in your quest for a coyote!


----------



## ugly coyote (Jan 17, 2005)

How do i send you an e-mail on here, I am new to this posting stuff.


Yellerdog said:


> phensway, I'm not sure what the policy is on this board about selling my calls, so I'm not going to talk to much about them just yet. You can send me an email and I'd be happy to give you any information you want. I'll have to check into the advertising aspect. I make a limited number of custom calls so advertising isn't a big issue right now anyway.
> 
> semihunter,
> Send me an email and I'll see if I can help you in your quest for a coyote!


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Good Pic's And Congrates, May We "all" Learn To Appreciate What 
You And All Predator Hunters Do For All Wildlife Out There.
Keep Up The Good Shooting.

Varminthunterlakeorion


----------

